# fireplace opening clearances



## BSSTG (Nov 13, 2011)

Greetings all.

Looking at a new house late Friday pm and saw that the fireplace opening has combustible trim on the sides of the fire box. The trim protrudes about 4 inches from the masonry and is about 1 inch from the fireplace opening starting at the floor and going up to ty into the mantle which is over 12 inches from the opening. Looking at chpater 10 in the IRC I'm not sure what is required here. I've got over 12" to the mantle from the top of the firebox opening so I'm good with that. I had thought there was at least 6 inches required on the sides of the opening to combustibles but in reading all of the appropriate sections I'm confused. Now I'm at home this evening and I don't have an IRC to look at so I can't give the exact section although I think it's 1011 in th 09 IRC. I've got a feeling I will have to deal with this 1st thing on Monday so any advice would be helpful.

thanks

BS


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 13, 2011)

2012 IRC

*R1001.11 Fireplace clearance. *All wood beams, joists, studs

and other combustible material shall have a clearance of not

less than 2 inches (51 mm) from the front faces and sides of

masonry fireplaces and not less than 4 inches (102 mm) from

the back faces of masonry fireplaces. The air space shall not

be filled, except to provide fire blocking in accordance with

Section R1001.12.

*Exceptions:*

1. Masonry fireplaces _listed _and _labeled _for use in contact

with combustibles in accordance with UL 127

and installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s

installation instructions are permitted to have combustible

material in contact with their exterior surfaces.

2. When masonry fireplaces are part of masonry or

concrete walls, combustible materials shall not be in

contact with the masonry or concrete walls less than

12 inches (306 mm) from the inside surface of the

nearest firebox lining.

3. Exposed combustible trim and the edges of sheathing

materials such as wood siding, flooring and drywall

shall be permitted to abut the masonry fireplace

side walls and hearth extension in accordance with

Figure R1001.11, provided such combustible trim or

sheathing is a minimum of 12 inches (305 mm) from

the inside surface of the nearest firebox lining.

4. Exposed combustible mantels or trim may be placed

directly on the masonry fireplace front surrounding

the fireplace opening providing such combustible

materials are not placed within 6 inches (152 mm) of

a fireplace opening. Combustible material within 12

inches (306 mm) of the fireplace opening shall not

project more than 1/8 inch (3 mm) for each 1-inch

(25 mm) distance from such an opening.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2011)

I AGREE WITH THE FIRE INSPECTOR

R1001.11  Fireplace clearance.

Exceptions:

4. Exposed combustible mantels or trim may be placed directly on the masonry fireplace front surrounding the fireplace opening providing such combustible materials are not placed within 6 inches of a fireplace opening. Combustible material within 12 inches of the fireplace opening shall not project more than lis inch for each I-inch distance from such an opening.


----------

